# Whats happened to the petrol again?



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Had to drive all round 6th October today to fill my car up - after 5 closed petrol stations with mafiche petrol just managed to get in the queue at one before they ran out!!

Wonder what's the problem this time?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Only Evian water in metro Mohandiseen yesterday... 90le for 12 small bottles.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, it is spring water from France


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

What so i should drink the petrol and put the evian in my car!?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No petrol, no water, no power, no security, no dollars, no bottle gaz .... the list is getting longer


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aquafina is back, ive just got two boxes delivered from seudi market.

(except that now i dont open them the door when they deliver and leave it outside my door!)... One has to learn from previous experiences.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can recommend Massoud Market on road 9. Their delivery guys are fast and polite, and since the store is a smaller family owned operation, it supports the local economy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No petrol, no water, no power, no security, no dollars, no bottle gaz .... the list is getting longer


yes it is, farmers are having trouble finding fuel to get the wheat harvest in... no wheat=no bread


----------



## mike_4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Any updates about the gasoline?
Does anybody have an idea why the gas stations are running out of gasoline?
And when this crisis is going to finish?
Wellcome to Egypt, the country of surprises


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The reason the fuel shometimes goe short in the market is because they are due to increase the price - so they keep the market empty beforehand.

Or as has happened over the last 18 months - Morsi's opponents stop the guys driving the tankers and pay them handsomely to dump the fuel in the desert.


----------

